# My first bandsaw , so don't laugh ! !



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

This is my first bandsaw( as well as my first (second) effort at try ing to post (pics). So here we go ---- The planswere purchased from Mathias Wandel / [email protected] , Nice set of plans $20.00. If you are of stout heart and patient person, Go for it [email protected] It turned out well and works fine. I will try now for the pics . Frank 
sUPRISE ! ! ! iT SEEMED TO WORK---- ----cOMMENTS ,, GOOD BAD OTHER WISE tHANKS FOR YOUR PATIENCE ! !


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very interesting, and it works!? You are a man of courage and fortitude. Very well done, you have my respect and admiration.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice job, Frank. Now, you just need a few musical instrument decals ("band" saw)


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Frank Lee said:


> This is my first bandsaw( as well as my first (second) effort at try ing to post (pics). So here we go ---- The planswere purchased from Mathias Wandel / [email protected] , Nice set of plans $20.00. If you are of stout heart and patient person, Go for it [email protected] It turned out well and works fine. I will try now for the pics . Frank
> sUPRISE ! ! ! iT SEEMED TO WORK---- ----cOMMENTS ,, GOOD BAD OTHER WISE tHANKS FOR YOUR PATIENCE ! !


Now Frank this is going to take more than just one picture. All you've done so far is to tease us. Give us the whole story. Is it wood? metal? how did you make it? What are you using for wheels? A million questions and no answers. Talk about frustrating. Tell us more. Nicely done too!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Frank Lee said:


> This is my first bandsaw( as well as my first (second) effort at try ing to post (pics). So here we go ---- The planswere purchased from Mathias Wandel / [email protected] , Nice set of plans $20.00. If you are of stout heart and patient person, Go for it [email protected] It turned out well and works fine. I will try now for the pics . Frank
> sUPRISE ! ! ! iT SEEMED TO WORK---- ----cOMMENTS ,, GOOD BAD OTHER WISE tHANKS FOR YOUR PATIENCE ! !


Hi Frank! I like it! I think it's great. Is it quite hard to build? If You had a name on the saw, I don't think I would even think that something wasn't right. Nice Job And a good Pic!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

That is pretty cool


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I have seen diagrams for making a wooden band saw, and I think it's great! I wouldnt be able to resist painting a face on that top casing. What are its dimensions?


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*WOW!! There's nothing to laugh about there Frank! Nice!!*


----------



## jcr3 (Mar 12, 2011)

Excellent job!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

That is an interesting project. Matthias's stuff is well thought out.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

allthunbs said:


> Now Frank this is going to take more than just one picture. All you've done so far is to tease us. Give us the whole story. Is it wood? metal? how did you make it? What are you using for wheels? A million questions and no answers. Talk about frustrating. Tell us more. Nicely done too!


You can get all the details from Woodworking for engineers There's a bunch of other great machines made of wood also.

Nice job Frank !


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Gavin:



gav said:


> You can get all the details from Woodworking for engineers There's a bunch of other great machines made of wood also.
> 
> Nice job Frank !


I was hoping that Frank would give us his rendition, warts and all, as well as some sort of commentary on the build. I'm thinking of including the "wooden import" in the 14" bandsaw comparison.

I'll certainly include links to Mathias' website and the information it contains but I'm looking for the candid commentary on ease of the build etc.


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

*1st bandsaw*

Myahanks toeveryone ! ! I appreciate the bell ringing comments & questions. There were so many cuts at first, a king size puzzle at best It was a challenge through out ! ! Try ing to convert everything from metrics to "English" (pun intened)was fun. After that it was cutting and labeling. It finally go tother with considerable thought. Our standard lumber sizes (Az.) takes some thought. I can see the simplicty in the metric system (only if youare raised with it )I am pushing 82 rather hard at this point and they didn't teach metrics in my class. I should have gon to Harry Sins' school. I hope harry isn't up se with my pun. The plans provided are great, but for some reas on or condition I made some small changes. The biggest chang was to make the top wheel cover round instead of useing angles the way the plans showed,some extrs work but worth while. The "music" Ralph speaks of is when the blade carves our special cut ! ! Courage dousn'n enter into it Jerry just application. The saw is all wood except for the bearings and various fastenerns The wheels are made of 1/2" (3) laminated, gluedtrued and balanced. They also have a bicycle tire innertube, cut through the length from the inside and stretched over the wheel that has a very slightly rouned surface, a little alignment (ha ha ha) Lots of fun ! ! The saw is diiven by a 1/2 HP evaporative cooler motor that I have bee trying to find a use for. Finaly the paint job. My major tool are Ridged & porte Cable, so the colors are Orange and Black The bandsaw works well, it has a 151/2"throate cap. 71/2" height to the blade guide, remove said guide creatsa a 10 " cap. Check the websit for better info Woodworking for engineers Thanks for all your cvomments and questions, there is always something cold in the fridge, if you travel West, Kingman, Az. Stop in Frank Lee:sold:


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

*bandsaw*



allthunbs said:


> Now Frank this is going to take more than just one picture. All you've done so far is to tease us. Give us the whole story. Is it wood? metal? how did you make it? What are you using for wheels? A million questions and no answers. Talk about frustrating. Tell us more. Nicely done too!


 O K Thumbs. Iam not good at pics, but here goes ----


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Talk about problems converting from metric to imperial, my daughter once asked me t make wooden tiles for her balcony, which she measured at 10' 2" x 74 cm. So I did.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

nice! cany ou post acouple more pics, how about from the inside?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Great Frank ! You inspired me to spring for the drawings, too. I see you had some fun with the wheel balancing ! For the rest of you, the circular images all over the wheels are to do with balancing them. 
Matthias includes detailed and very well thought out instructions on everything you need, including wheel balancing. The instructions are a joy to read.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

No need to laugh. By the looks of it, this is a pretty decent band saw. What is important is that it works for you. Well then it worked, so be proud of it!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Frank Lee said:


> O K Thumbs. Iam not good at pics, but here goes ----


That works. Nicely done. Now, how well does it work and will you use it for the rest of your life or is this a "make do" project? My interest is purely academic. I note Matthias' bandsaw in the bandsaw summary but know little of its' use or durability.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

There use to be a company that sold kits for building tablesaws and bandsaws from wood with good quality components heavy duty pillow blocks. My first table saw was kit.
Anyone remember this companys name.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

That it is functional is a testament to your craftsmanship!!!! I shudder at the time it would take me to do the project.

So give your admirers the whole story


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

That's a very good build! It's amazing what You can do with wood. I would be happy if I could accomplish a build like that. Great Job!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i am also planning a big band saw build some day. being a 100% diy guy myself, i am trying to come up with my own design ... that keeps my creative juices flowing.

question/comment about the drive mechanism ... it looks like you will have to remove the drive belt in order to change the blade? if so, that surprises me a little, because i would have thought matthias would go for a design that was easier to change blades.

one other question, what bearings and spindles did you use, and where did you get them? i'm thinking about using multiple skate board bearings, which go on 5/16" rods, but i'm worried that 5/16" is not hefty enough for the load. thoughts?


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Frank, that is absolutely outstanding. Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## Fabitfast (Jun 14, 2012)

Good job, Frank! I’ll be waiting for some updates of your work! Make sure to take good care of your first band saw!


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice job! 

I saw Mathius'es series a while ago on his build. It really didn't hit home until I saw the pictures of the fine job you did on it.

(Mind racing) Taller arm would raise the cutting height. Bigger wheels would the deepen throat capacity. Drive it from the offside...

I saw that Mathius later built another modified version- Took the same design to turn on it's side to build a portable bandsaw mill.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

So Frank, if you don't mind me asking, what did it cost to build? Sorry if I missed the answer somewhere's.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

My first band saw is a Trajan 914. Working good for me. You have a fine-looking band saw. I hope it’s working well for you, too.


----------



## Ironman50 (Jun 5, 2012)

I am always a fan of people who have an interesting sense of ingenuity. It is a delight to see your band saw working good for you. I hope you have fun with it.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Ironman50 said:


> I am always a fan of people who have an interesting sense of ingenuity. It is a delight to see your band saw working good for you. I hope you have fun with it.


Perfectly said!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

steamfab said:


> My first band saw is a Trajan 914. Working good for me. You have a fine-looking band saw. I hope it’s working well for you, too.


Hi SteamFab:

Are you using yours for wood and metal or only metal? Second, how do you find the moving harp??? Is it accurate? Reliable? Repeatable? I find the design someone curious. Please add the manual to the manuals section of the forum.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

I use it for cutting both wood and metal. I use a different blade for cutting metal and a different blade for wood. I find this convenient so I can maximize the blade’s life for each material. The moving harp works fine with me because I am now used to it. To answer your question, yes it is accurate. I don’t know how to add the manual on the manuals section. Still trying to figure it out. But I do have a source for a manual on this machine online: bandsawmanuals.com


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

I would like to thank all of you that haveshown interest in the "wooden bandsaw" Even following the theplans closely, it makes a very interesting project ! It is a 14" unit and I chouse poplar as the wood of choise, which makes it a heavy unit. I chose to make the top closure a rounded unit rather than what the plans had shown. The saw will hold up to a 3/4" wide, no problem. The moter is a 3/4hp evap cooler motor, available almost anywhere, heavy use needs a stronger motor.Take care when makeing the wheels, round, true, & balanced ! ! Sorry to be so long answering everones questions As Ever Frank


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Frank Lee said:


> I would like to thank all of you that haveshown interest in the "wooden bandsaw" Even following the theplans closely, it makes a very interesting project ! It is a 14" unit and I chouse poplar as the wood of choise, which makes it a heavy unit. I chose to make the top closure a rounded unit rather than what the plans had shown. The saw will hold up to a 3/4" wide, no problem. The moter is a 3/4hp evap cooler motor, available almost anywhere, heavy use needs a stronger motor.Take care when makeing the wheels, round, true, & balanced ! ! Sorry to be so long answering everones questions As Ever Frank


How are things going in Arizona, Frank?
Any hot days yet?


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

allthunbs said:


> Hi SteamFab:
> 
> Are you using yours for wood and metal or only metal? Second, how do you find the moving harp??? Is it accurate? Reliable? Repeatable? I find the design someone curious. Please add the manual to the manuals section of the forum.


I use it mostly for metal. Seldom on wood. The moving harp is accurate and works just fine. Sorry, I don’t know how to add a manual to the manuals section. Can you do it for me? The manual can be downloaded free from another website.


----------



## Cunning (Nov 25, 2012)

I"m new to this sight doing anything on this sight seem to be hard for me anyway! I took a look at your home made bandsaw i think it looks good! This might be a bum question but how are u powering it?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Chris, welcome to the forum.

Frank does not get along to the forum as often as he used to so I am posting a quote from one of his earlier posts.

_



The moter is a 3/4hp evap cooler motor, available almost anywhere, heavy use needs a stronger motor

Click to expand...

_I visited Frank in June 2012, and I can verify the band saw works well.


----------

